# Study Permit Renewal



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi All,

I need help with this section from the application, specifically the "applicant grade" part:
(note: Im doing a second year postgrad diploma at a university)



Declaration by authorised head of educational institutionApplicant grade:????Applicant Year of Study:???Qualification type:Postgraduate diplomaMedical cover proof attached?:Yes


----------



## Desmond 91 (Nov 1, 2020)

You may get help here but your best bet is to call VFS so that an agent will explain to you exactly what they need you to write


----------

